# Good Job and continue to excel.



## Oscar Santacruz (Jan 26, 2006)

Mr. jmack yes I am still with my family tree service, I was in the cleanup and restoration during Hurricane Isabel in the Williamsburg, VA area, I was in the tremendous Ice Storm Damage in North Carolina, Greensboro, Charlotte and Raleigh do it with Cranes "Tree Removals" when I was working to bartlett, so now I am in vacation out of U.S Country, but our family tree service (Sava Tree) has the best individuals in arboriculture and they are working safety in the cleanup and restoration of our clients in the east coast; I need come back soon, to help my partners and friends, but my sons and baby girl in Peru does not understand even my wife, but my job is first so I will be there in days, I am very sorry but if you are a father you can undertand me, I think I do not see my family for 9 (nine) moths, "Immigrations laws".


----------

